# To Tame a Thief - by Ichida (~BHM, Romance)



## Ichida (Sep 30, 2008)

_~BHM, Romance_ - Former enemies renew their acquaintance, and attraction kindles after one of them plumps up.​*
To Tame a Thief*

*by Ichida*​*
Part One*

To anyone not familiar with the city, the deadlock created by wagons, horses, livestock and people would have been overwhelming. To Ritcha, it was decidedly unpleasant but a necessary evil. Every Fair she came to sell, trade or barter her wares  a necessary price to pay for the enjoyable solitude in which she spent most of her days. Passing by a fruit stand she quickly paid for a red apple, only slightly overripe. The juice dribbled down the corners of her pink lips, and she dashed the tasty liquid away with an equally pink tongue.

A few old hands nodded to her in greeting, which she returned. The cat calls she ignored as completely as the curses and lashed whips as she dashed around carts. Hefting her multiple, heavy bundles she stopped beside a cider stand.

Morning, she greeted the woman politely. Do you know anywhere wheres I can set up this junk? She rubbed her shoulder, offering her a coin.

The woman turned with a warm smile, smile lines radiating across her face. She gestured next to her, accepting the coin in exchange for a mug. Youre more welcome here than anywhere else, Id wager. Now, I know you arent in the section youd prefer, but you are closer to the gates, so you have a better chance of catching their eye  and as they shop your wares, theyll buy a drink!

Ritcha grinned back broadly and winked. I know a smart businesswoman when I hear one! The woman giggled like a chit. They always thought she was a boy. Now, I have to make a few errands before I come back  will you watch my belongings?

Nodding happily the woman opened a deep wooden chest, into which went all her gear except for a handful of coins and a few pelts. Pulling out her own lock and key she secured the chest and handed the woman the rental fee. Sauntering down the street at a relaxed pace, she allowed the traffic to tug her inner city as she retied her short auburn hair pack into a horsetail. Whistling a tune she eyed a large wagon. People were flocking around it, yelling in laughter and amazement as the very large man atop it gestured grandly, flaunting his wares in a sonorous, almost overdone voice. The hawkers around him yelled louder, but the wagon driver had positioned his cart so his voice echoed resoundingly. Smart man.

Drawn by curiosity as much as the crowd, she found herself looking up at the man. Despite his rich, baritone voice, she was drawn by his body like a man dying of thirst to water. As he threw an arm up violently to accentuate his point, his large belly rippled, ending with a slight shake and bounce. His broad brimmed hat shaded part of his face from this angle, but his clean shaven jaw revealed an equally chubby chin, which wobbled very lightly as he spoke. Feeling herself begin to tingle and chiding herself for it, Ritcha began to turn away when the man threw an arm out to her. 

You! Lovely Miss! Please, come, help me demonstrate my age defying serum! As he looked at her the shadow shifted, revealing a pale, handsome face. His twinkling, sky blue eyes, framed under dark slashing brows, widened in amazement, chubby chin accentuated as his jaw dropped. 

Ritcha, trapped by the crowd, felt herself pushed forward and lifted onto the top of the wagon even as she stared. Oh no. Please no!


----------



## Ichida (Sep 30, 2008)

*Part Two*

Gazing down at the beautiful woman before him, Talon was forced to use every ounce of acting skill he possessed not to gape at her. He had specifically avoided every town within two hundred miles of his old haunts to avoid old associates and acquaintances, and yet here this chit was. Her amber eyes blazed up at him and he saw her mouth “I wont help you!” Gritting his teeth he laughed into the crowd.

“Fancy this, ladies and gents! An old friend! This young looking lady is actually ten years my senior &#8211; she has been using my anti-aging elixir since I met her, and look, her skin is as supple as a maids!” Grabbing her hand he swung her into the position for a waltz, feeling her sink into his belly with an internal grimace. “Shut up and play along!” He told her in an undertone, lips not moving. Turning a beatific smile into the crowd he sighed in longing. “So beautiful! Now, I must also tell you she is highly accomplished with furs and pelts &#8211; I never buy anywhere else! After you buy some of my elixir you should go to her stand &#8211; tell her Talon sent you, and I am sure she will give you a good price!” The heat in her eyes should have scorched him where he stood. As soon as he had pulled her into him she had melted, then gone stiff as a board.

Realizing his luck was going to run out if he pushed her farther he swept his hat from his head, concluded his routine, and guided her off the wagon. Turning after climbing down the ladder he mopped back his dark hair, grimacing at her look. “Oh stop it. Goody two-shoes.” Grumbling, he loosened his collar, avoiding looking at her. “Always thinking things will be fixed with hard work.”

“My, my, gotten a little chubby, haven’t we? I can’t see you working hard with that body,” Ritcha taunted, her desire for his new form overridden by her dislike of him as a person. Seeing him flinch and noticeably suck in his stomach she wished she hadn’t said that. The old Talon wouldn’t have cared at her insults. But this…this certainly wasn’t the old Talon. She felt her nipples harden against her shirt.

The flash of embarrassment disappeared, replaced by a look of scorn. “At least I am profiting. Any more holes in your clothes and the street louts wouldn’t even have to pay for entry!”

Fists clenching, Ritcha slapped him hard enough that he swore viciously, a red handprint blossoming across his apple cheek. Instead of snarling back at her as he would have in the past he slowly looked back at her. “Sorry, that was uncalled for.” It was muttered, but still an apology. 

Exhaling sharply Ritcha gently placed her hand on his cheek, fingers soothing away the hurt. His face jerked back fractionally, chubby chin growing larger, then he relaxed into her touch. “I’m sorry as well, I shouldn’t have insulted your figure.”

His lips quirked in a smile, eyes closed. “But not sorry for the slap I see.”

“You deserved that,” she retorted tartly.

“So I did, so I did. And no need to apologize for the weight issue &#8211; it’s not something I can hide, now can I?” His long fingered hand, thicker now, briefly rested on that large belly. Looking back up at her he saw a huge flush rise from her shirt and cover her cheeks. With any other woman he would say she was attracted, chest heaving and leaning towards him slightly. “I really apologize for putting you on the spot &#8211; but this is my livelihood, however reprehensible it is, and good advertising is hard to come by.’

Her reddish bangs brushed her cheeks as she shook her head. “I’ve grown up a fair amount since we last saw each other &#8211; what? Four years ago? I’ve realized the world isn’t a fair or just place and people need to do what they need to do to survive.”

Grinning, he hugged her. “Welcome to the dark side!”

Pushing back enough to look at him she wrinkled her nose at him. “I just think that you could do better than thieving.”

His smile softened, blue eyes more attractive than ever, surrounded by a chubby face. “I never realized how beautiful you were, Ritcha,” he confessed.

“Oh stop it you flirt. I know you, you can’t pull that stuff on me!” Ritcha retorted, pulling back and slapping at him playfully. 

A strange look crossed his face, and she would have asked him what it was except that he gallantly offered her his arm. “Then I will have to take you to lunch and show you I am a changed man!” Ignoring her snort he pulled her closer than was necessary or proper, his large love handle pushing into her. “I fear you will have to stay close or there wont be room enough for us to pass through &#8211; I take up most of the street as it is!”

“You aren’t THAT big,” she told him, rolling her eyes. “You’re barely chubby, it’s just you were so rail thin before.”

“Barely chubby. I like that.” His tone held amusement, but she caught him staring down at his large paunch with a mix of loathing and something else. “So you won't be ashamed to be seen eating with me then?” His tone now held more than a pinch of challenge and some hope.

Stopping, Ritcha looked up at him, his blue eyes for once deadly serious. Reaching up, she brushed a stray lock back from his face and smiled at him. “I would be delighted to breakfast with you. I don’t know who the new Talon is &#8211; but I think he is someone I would like to get to know.”

_Story continued in post 4_


----------



## Undine (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm rather enjoying this beginning... 
Please do continue.


----------



## Ichida (Sep 30, 2008)

*Part Three*

He had always prided himself on being a ladies' man. And he had been one  in fact, not just in his own mind. A highly skilled performer and thief, he had his picks of innocent debutantes, widows, and any mid or lower class woman he put his eye on. His relationship with one woman had changed that. 

A wealthy widow had caught his eye. Pursuing the relationship had been a challenge as well as a pleasure. Once she had had him in her grasp however.the game had taken a turn. Even thinking about it was painful. Since then, nearly six months ago to the day, he had studiously avoided any relationship with women. Even had he wished it he knew that any ladies that took him up would be attracted in spite of his looks, or because of his coin. 

When Ritcha had touched his face after the slap his entire body had reacted in a way he had been trying to subdue for months. He had always thought her beautiful  more so because she was unobtainable. One of the few women out of his reach because of her own moral standards. Their half decade of knowing each other had been punctuated by brief meetings of flaring tempers, insults, followed by erotic dreams  at least on his part.

The last time he had seen her she had been a willowy girl of eighteen. Now, at twenty two, she had all of a womans scent, curves, and wiles apparently. Turning his head he regarded her. She had stopped trying to stand apart from him when she realized he parted the crowd like water before him. In fact, she was now pressed almost uncomfortably close. Her face tilted up to his and she smiled, a faint blush across her cheeks making her look positively entrancing. Almost entrancing enough to make him feel confident. Almost.

Once he had seated her with a flourish he moved to sit across from her. His stomach brushed her shoulder and he heard her gasp. Cursing silently he dropped down inelegantly. He heard a giggle and looked up at her.

You always were moody, but you seem even more unstable now. She winked as she smiled at him, and his stomach flipped flopped. What are you going to eat?

Glancing up he gestured the barmaid over and listened carefully. A cider and a soup, and whatever this lovely lady will have. He noticed her odd look, and raised a brow at the large meal she ordered. A big appetite for such a small girl.

Oh, it's not for me  youre going to eat some of it too.

Thank you, no. 

Thank you, yes. Im not going to eat by myself. A woman can not eat more than a man  it is justwrong. Her tone was as implacable as her amber eyes. Those gorgeous eyes narrowed suspiciously, her cheeks once again turning pink. Talonwhy are you staring at me like that? Her tone was flustered, and he could see her smooth her shirt against her stomach nervously.

Tal smiled at her, placing his elbows on the table. And how am I looking at you? He let his voice drop seductively. Goodness, but she was gorgeous. 

Her lips opened and closed, then she looked at him from under her lashes  not coyly, but in actual embarrassment. Likelike you want to devour me whole, she whispered, palms flat on the table now.

Reaching across the narrow wooden table he lifted her hand, kissing the inside of her wrist lightly. Her dark flashes fluttered and her lips parted. For the first time in two years Tal felt sexy again. Undeniably so. And yet this was the only girl he wanted to be that way for. Lowering her hand he patted it gently with a smile. Good thing you ordered so much food or, I might just eat you up.

For once Ritcha was actually taken in by the thiefs charm. Unlike the last time she had seen him, nearly half a decade ago, he actually seemednice. When the barmaid came over he was polite, no more. No passes, no crude comments or sultry looks. Even on the street, his entire attention had been focused on her. And what an attention it was. She had been with enough men, for enough reasons to know what she wanted in a guy and what these feelings meant.

She saw him watch her lips as she smiled, trying to decide whether she should be naughty with him. She could tell he still thought her the innocent flower she was. No. Better to enjoy this while it lasted. 

Well, maybe a little naughty. Getting up with an impish smile she sat on the bench beside him. Smiling at the thief she placed a hand on his chubby thigh, a huge jolt hitting her in the chest. TalImreally glad we met up again. I never thought Id say that but you seem like a different person.andI hope you are staying here for the whole Fair

People like me dont changeWe just get better at what we do or get caught. His eyes had darkened to a dark blue though, and his breathing was still shallow as he stared down at her hand. Slowly, carefully, reverently, his hand covered hers. I am different, arent I? But then again, so are you. He looked into her eyes, the hunger back again. His stomach heaved and jiggled as he breathed deeply. RitchaI will be here the whole Fairand I intend toshow you how I am different. I think I may stop by your stand tomorrow, he said firmly, pale chubby cheeks flushed.

The food arrived and a slow, seductive smile spread across Ritchas lips. She held a fork to his lips, eyes on his. I think I might like that.


----------



## Cane (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nostalgic and hot. Niiice.


----------



## Ichida (Sep 30, 2008)

^_^ Tankie


----------



## Lardibutts (Oct 1, 2008)

Because reading your story reminded me that us big guys had a much better chance of getting the girl in them days. Images from the past show most folks were happy to be a lot bulkier in those days. I blame the glossies for six packs and size 0.

Great characters and dialogue - "I'll wager" the rest is going to be good too!


----------



## Starling (Oct 1, 2008)

Awww!!!! I like this one a ton already!


----------



## Tad (Oct 2, 2008)

Sweet! 

I always get a flutter of anticipation when I see you've started a new story.....and the anticipation is always well rewarded


----------



## Ichida (Oct 3, 2008)

awwwwww thanks!!

I'll post another part tonight or tomorrow...just in the middle of cooking a biiig dinner n homemade chocolate chip cookies ^_^


----------



## Risible (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice start, Ichida. I love how you build up the sexual tension between the two of them. When and where is your story situated?


----------



## Molly (Oct 6, 2008)

Delicious! I am drawn to the characters and imagery easily. You are good at what you do. A talented FFA writer indeed!


----------



## Ichida (Oct 6, 2008)

I try not to focus on location too much in these short stories, because as a reader I hate inaccurate details...i prefer stories to be ambigious rather than wrong, if you know what I mean! In my novel size works I do more research and more refining of the stories.

This takes place somewhere along the Renaissance/Age of Discovery line I suppose...More of a focus on trade, networks, and new products. Where is somewhere in Europe.

I've taken to reading love stories lately - more to appreciate the authors use of sexual tension and finese in ebb and flow. I'm testing out the use of it in my own works...I'm glad its working!

Thank you very very much for all the comments!! I am a little slow because I am writing a novel right now (for my own pleasure) and I came down with a lung infection thing I am on a puffer and liquid cough stuff for. Right now the stuff they have me on makes me feel like I am on drunk, so I am a little out of it!!

I am getting my own laptop for my birthday this month...which means more opportunity to write!!!

I am working on this as we speak but I am having some issues with my brain not working...so if I can actually string my sentences together I should have another post tonight!


----------



## Ichida (Oct 8, 2008)

*Part 4 *

The next day was as hectic as the first. After their breakfast both had been forced to hurry back to their stands. Tal, luckily, had an assistant, but Ritcha did not. Although it was midmorning, people had been looking for her specifically so she hadn’t lost many sales. Her pelts were of the top quality, her leather so supple it was worth top dollar &#8211; and with no chemicals, it appealed to the new health craze.

Now, in a lull between the crowd, Ritcha sat on her stool, day dreaming about the man she had loathed every since she met him. Something was different. He was…incredible. Every bad thing about him seemed to have been stripped away &#8211; well the worst aspects at least. And his body &#8211; wow. She felt herself warm and dampen at the thought. He had only allowed her to feed him that one bite, but she had managed to slip him enough food that she was satisfied. He had looked guilty until she had remarked approvingly at his appetite. 

She had never before found a large man so at peace with his body and yet so frightened of it. Having been raised by a farmer father, her view of a virile man was muscular with a big belly. Ritcha had tried the fad of thin, but it left her feeling bruised and dissatisfied. She had tried chubby, and found it delightful &#8211; but Tal was far beyond any man she had ever been with. 

Propriety was still there, even for those on fringes of society, but when her body had brushed his...On the wagon he had pulled her into a waltz and she had sunk deeply into his belly, yielding and supportive. It made Ritcha feel delightfully dirty to think how the only thing she could think of at that moment was riding that paunch. Then again as he guided her through the crowd. His sides were so soft that her arm was comfortably squished between the roll of fat which joined his upper torso and his love handle, cradled there by a muscular bicept. Sitting beside him yesterday at breakfast nearly had nearly undone her.

Ritcha could still racall the rakish thief sitting next to her years ago, wide shoulders blending into a narrow waist so taut and small it made her feel thick in comparison. Now his stomach started on his sides, folding over heavily and merging with the main part of his belly. His belly started just below his still firm but round pecs, sloping and widening until it took up the bredth of his lap, sagging down to his thighs and rolling to a gentle stop partially covering his crotch. Each bite had been taken with care and deliberation, fully chewed and enjoyed, his thick double chin moving lightly. 

At the end of the meal he had looked down at the remains of their food, his huge grin fading. She had watched curiously as his eyes darted from his plates to hers &#8211; which were by then in front of him &#8211; before resuming the conversation as if nothing had happened.

His eyes were SO dreamy....Instead of the hard calculating look they had aquired a calmness, and a michevious twinkle accentuated by his cherubic cheeks. Tal...Maybe he really had changed....But even so...What difference did it make? He hadn’t changed enough for THAT. She didn’t even want THAT!

Looking up with a sigh Ritcha saw a pair of sturdy, thick legs. Gaze shooting upwards she felt a huge smile overcome her face, and it was all she could do not to leap up and hug the larger than life man before her. Instead she clasped her shaking hands together and remained seated, patting the upturned bucket next to her. 

“Good afternoon, Ritcha,” Tal greeted her softly, baritone voice clearly reaching her through the crowd and engulfing her in a heady rush of pleasure. Glancing at the stool he shifted uncomfortably, cheeks brightening, before lowering himself down gingerly. Pulling out a sack he offered it to her, not watching as she opened it. Instead he fingered the closest rabbit pelt with a near groan of pleasure. 

“I forgot how amazing your leathers were!” Picking it up and placing it in his lap it was so soft it pooled like fabric.

Ritcha grinned at him. “How did you know I would be starving? You are the best man I have met &#8211; so far today.” 

Winking she took out the cold chicken and dug into it eagerly. 

“Because I have been watching you all morning,” he confessed ruefully, flicking those piercing eyes her way with a grin. He was perched as if he feared the sturdy bucket would break at any moment. It might &#8211; it was a small bucket with a whole lot of man on it. When she stared at him in amazement he chuckled self consiously. 

“Not like that &#8211; I can see your stand from the top of my wagon and I noticed you havn’t taken a break or eaten anything since morning...I thought a snack and a conversation wouldn’t go amiss...” 

Smiling into the chicken leg, Ritcha glanced at him. “Meals are meant to be shared just as much as conversations are....Please join me?” 

He hitched at his tight belt, looking at her searchingly.

His hesitation lasted only a moment before he accepted the cheese proffered to him. The next ten minutes was spent in companionable conversation, each enjoying the others witty banter. The cider lady was smart enough to realize she was not welcome into the conversation &#8211; but her setting down two mugs of cool cider was met with surprised smiles full of gratitude &#8211; and Tal groaning so loudly in delight over it that six men wandered over, clearly waiting for the women folk to finish haggling over a bolt of cloth.

A customer came and Ritcha was forced to haggle with the obviously rich man. When she finally clasped his hand and turned to face Tal he was standing behind her. He was close enough that his double chin was more apparent as he bent his neck to see her, close enough to smell the faintly spicy scent of his calonge. Tilting her head up to see him she realized how tall he was. At 5’7 she was no little girl, but he topped her by over half a foot more easily. 

“I should go...let you get back to work,” he said softly with a sigh of regret. 

“Say you will close up two hours early and come shopping with me?”

“Tal...I can’t....I need to sell my wares, I can’t afford not to, no matter how wonderful it is.” 

The grown man looked so crushed she grabbed his pudgy, strong hand in her own. “An hour instead of two?” 

A huge grin split his face and he brushed her palm to his lips, branding her like cattle. “Thank you...I confess I need a woman’s touch for some selections I plan to make.” 

Backing away instead of turning away, staring into her eyes he nearly collided with a man behind him, refusing to relinquish her hand until he could stretch his arm no farther. 

Dropping it, he hesitated for a full moment before making a leg and cutting through the crowd. “Tonight then.” 

Stopping, he retraced his steps and placed something on the desk. As he moved away, she glanced down and gasped in wonder at the glass lily before her, tinted tastefully and smaller than her pinky finger.


----------



## Ichida (Oct 8, 2008)

*Part 5*

Being nervous was not something he was used to. On edge, on the ball, even agitated over a heist &#8211; but never nervous over a chits opinion of him. The pendant was something he had bought impulsively last evening. He had been so wrapped up in thoughts of her he hadn’t realized that he had stopped dead in the way of traffic, staring through a stand. The man had called out to him to at least step out of the way of his customers. Feeling guilty, he had moved closer &#8211; he WAS taking up ALL the room in front of the jeweler. 

She was so charming and solicitous. Somehow she had managed to get all that food into him. Every time he had made a comment on the food her golden eyes had glowed…It was impossible to tell her that he was on a diet. It was common for women to like their men to eat heartily &#8211; and she was farm bred, so even more so. She probably had no idea his body would only add every surplus bite to his already massive middle. He tried to hard to lose it…it was hopeless.

Leaning in to the stand, the jeweler chattering away, his eyes were drawn immediately to a selection of glass pendants. There was a single lily, perfect in every detail and lightly tinted. Suddenly he could picture this beautiful piece nestled between her breasts as she rode him. The jeweler did his spiel, trying to upsell him, but Tal was so adamant the jeweler caved quickly.

Giving it to her had been so hard &#8211; he couldn’t bring himself to see if she liked it. Would she like it? What if she hated it? She wasn’t the type he would associate flowers with. What if she was offended? She shouldn’t be, she was giving him all the signals.

Tapping his foot impatiently he fidgeted, waiting for her to finish the last customer. He felt tired and irritable after his long sleepless night. She was stunning &#8211; an incredible natural beauty. He couldn’t see the pendant … Maybe she just wouldn’t care, she probably received tokens all the time. Finally she locked up her gear. Scanning the crowd, she moved towards him with a smile of heart-stopping sweetness. 

Stopping before him she paused, suddenly uncertain. She glanced away, then back at him, fingers twisting nervously. Her eyes dropped to his belly and she wrapped her arms around them as far as she would go. then opened her arms with a heart stopping smile. “Oh Tal, the flower is so gorgeous!” As he enfolded her in a hug he felt her cheek come to rest against his chest, her arms sliding into his hip rolls. Pulling back she pressed the fingertips of her right hand to her chest, the outline of the pendant pressing against her shirt for an instant. 

“Hello to you too,” Tal chuckled, the large palm of one hand briefly stroking her soft hair before hovering uncertainly by his sides. She didn’t let go immediately, actually squeezing him tighter for a moment. “I think I found a kitten &#8211; did you just murr?” he teased.

She smiled up at him slowly. He returned the smile gently. It passed the point of comfortable silence, and he began to blush just as much as she was. As she gazed up at him his mouth went dry and he blushed like a boy, shifting shyly. “I thought of you when I saw it,” he confessed finally, gesturing to the pendant. 

“I love it, no one has ever given me anything so lovely before,” she admitted as he linked her arm with his and strolled along into the clothing stalls. He was so beautiful tonight. It wasn’t right for a man to be so beautiful! Those engaging eyes hooked her in, shifting from laughter to impatience to something primal as they walked and talked. His dark hair kept flipping over his brow, causing him to push it back constantly. He was wearing dark trousers and greatcoat, the white of his collar as it peeped out making the fabric seem darker. 

Asking her opinion on a few items, he purchased what she suggested. He barely haggled, but bought his purchases and added them bag at his side carelessly. It crossed her mind to wonder where he bought his clothes &#8211; even farmers around here were not as big as he was. Her arms still tingled from where they had touched his yielding flesh. Her own threadbare clothes caught her attention and she turned away to bargain with the woman, swallowing back the momentary feeling of inadequacy. He might be a thief, but he was still doing better than she was. He was so put together she felt positively ratty.

Men will be the first to admit they do not notice clothes purchases when shopping with a woman. Most will however notice a trend, especially one whose life and livelihood depended on reading the environment and people around him. Tal noticed she bought only very inexpensive items, very practical, and haggled like every coin was her last. Her clothing was the same as yesterday, tattered enough that the stitching was too loose to patch and too worn out to be made into rags. A slow frown settled over his features and as she haggled, and he wandered over to the motherly woman minding the used clothing stall. Many were high quality &#8211; cast offs of merchants or the upper class. Glancing back over his shoulder to ensure her attention was elsewhere he quickly purchased several gently used items with the matron’s help. She packaged it discreetly, clucking over the gesture.

Hearing a gasp over his shoulder Tal opened his mouth, whirling, ready to apologize and tease her out of being offended. His huge stomach whirled too, knocking a bin onto the floor and bumping her forcefully enough she jerked back, hands instinctively shooting forward and grabbing to keep herself upright. Perhaps if his great cloak had been closed she would have grabbed fabric. Instead, she grabbed handfuls of bountiful flesh covered by soft material. A look of panic crossed her face and she snatched her hand back, forcing him to catch her elbows before she upset herself and all her purchase.

Tal knew he was just as red as she was from the heat coming off his face. He wished he was the type of man she would go for. Really go for, not just return his flirts with pleasure. He carried his weight well but he was twice her size, and the narrow city streets where not made for men like him in mind. 

Somewhat recovered, Ritcha murmured an apology and tried to reach by him &#8211; stepping back his broad backside bumped into a parked coach. He watched her arm approach with the fascination and fear one shows a snake slithering towards you. Despite her effort to twist by him and his useless attempts to suck in, the inside of her arm slid along the underside of his belly. An inadvertent, strangled groan escaped his lips, belly reclaiming the scant inches his sucking in had provided and forcing her arm a little deeper as she grasped the fabric which had caught her eye from across the road.. Whispering an apology, pink, she clutched the very large brown cotton shirt, shot through with blue threads. Towards the cuffs the lacework swirled and thickened into a cuff.

“How much?” She glanced at him and back to the shirt. She grimaced at the price but paid for it without haggling. Clutching the fabric to her chest she carefully slid it into her pack. Looking at her curiously, Tal cocked his head. It was very large shirt, but the pattern was lovely enough she could make it into several items out of it. She must have really wanted it, to not haggle at all.

Guiding her into the next section he bought her some candy, utterly charmed by her. He couldn’t miss seeing the look of longing, resignation, then delight as he pulled her over and bought her the candy she was eyeing. She didn’t seem to be too picky, which was change &#8211; she kept asking what he liked because she never had any before. Nibbling on the candy she murmured in delight over a few. The ones she didn’t like &#8211; the majority &#8211; she begged Tal to take, not wanting to waste them. 

Shaking his head Talon protested, only to have her pop one into his mouth as he spoke. Chewing, he glowered at her, struggling to keep the expression as she giggled in delight. When he swallowed she raised the next one, glistening lips parted, eyes glittering in the light from the lamps. When she placed this one on his tongue his lips closed over her fingers, causing her to exhale sharply, eyes closing as her body swayed slightly. The sight was enough to send his blood roaring, and he captured he wrist, carefully licking the filling from her fingers. 

“Enough of that,” Tal rasped, dropping her wrist in an gesture of extreme self control. Blinking, the tension ebbing, Ritcha slid her arm through his, walking leisurely down the pier. Taking the remainder of the box in hand, Tal finished it quickly and threw it away, using the free hand to cover hers as it rested on his firm, yet plump, biceps. 

When they stopped at the stand with the candied fruit she bought a package, reading the contents with delighted anticipation. Her innocence and delight made him smile They found a bench to sit on, the cool night breeze causing her to shiver. “I’ve never been this bad before &#8211; just spending money on something because I want it at the time.”

Removing his jacket, Tal draped it over her shoulders. As he leaned in to adjust the shoulder she popped a piece of candied pear between his lips. Groaning in protest he chewed obediently then shook his head. “No more! I am stuffed! I ate my pastie as well as most of yours &#8211; then you just had to have that candy. You only ate two pieces and fed me the rest, and now the candied fruit!” His thin shirt clung provocatively to the belly sitting on his lap. “You are trying to fatten me up, aren’t you?” His tone was part outraged teasing, part impatient wonderment. He patted his stomach for emphasis, making it jiggle.

She murmured something incoherent, sounding choked. Glancing at her sharply he noticed her glazed gaze latched onto his stomach, cheeks flushed. He had first seen that look four years ago, and although it had been two since he last saw it, it was unmistakable. It was also intolerable and unthinkable. Pulling her into him he kissed the top of her head, feeling faintly ill. 

She murmured something else, leaning into him, eyes fluttering closed. “Hey, no sleeping on me!” Tal scolded affectionately, still uneasy as he jostled her in his arms carefully. “Ritcha,” he said louder. Her eyes opened groggily, gaze glazed. Feeling her face, he realized she was fevered. Tapping her cheek had no response, her eyes closing as her body swayed. Cursing, he swept her into his arms and carried her to his wagon two streets over. 

Kicking open the door he jerked his head towards the door. “Out,” he told his assistant, who obeyed with one curious glance at the pair. Booting the door shut he packed her into his bed, fear gripping his heart. Throwing open the door he snapped, “Physician! Now!” and slammed it shut again in the boy's surprised face.

(contiued in post 19 of this thread)


----------



## Tad (Oct 8, 2008)

AAAAAGGGG--Cliffhanger!


----------



## Ichida (Oct 9, 2008)

**giggles evilly**

LOL as much as i might pretend it to be intentional this story has me hooked as much as you - the next chapter is waiting to be discovered in my head and I cant wait either!

I have another section partially done...but its not the next chapter. I'll work on it asap!


----------



## Ichida (Oct 9, 2008)

**Needs some inspiration or something....**


----------



## Ichida (Oct 9, 2008)

*Part 6*

One advantage of being quite ill is that you sleep most of the time. It may seem like a small blessing, but at least you are spared some emotional trauma. Unlike the people who watch over you, worried half out of their minds, with nothing to do but think.

The first thing Ritcha saw when her eyes opened was Tal. It sent an immediate flutter through her chest, a pleasant jolt through her stomach. Still groggy, she took a moment to recalibrate her senses. The large man was propped back in his chair, long legs tucked under the bed she was laying on. She had never really noticed his legs before &#8211; perhaps because his big middle overshadowed them. They really were nice legs, thick and muscular, widening as they rose to meet his thick hips. 

Propping her head on her hand she blinked away the dizziness and weakness that threatened to put her under. This was her chance to eye him as brazenly as she liked, and she intended to take full advantage. His gorgeous eyes were closed, lashes fanning against his pale, plump cheeks. His head was lolled forward and to the side, double chin supporting his head. His thick arms hung loosely, framing his belly, hands resting palm up on his legs.

Goodness, his belly. Directly facing her, his sides ruckled just under his chest, creating a small roll in which his shirt was trapped. From there it swelled out and down, creating a full, thick, apple belly that wrapped around his sides gently. He was breathing calmly, belly rising and falling with each breath softly. He was only wearing a thin nightshirt, open far enough that chest hair curled softly over the edges. The thin material was trapped under one side of his belly, the other shirtail hanging loose. It caused the fabric to tug around his navel, hiding and revealing that mysterious cave with each breath.

“Tal?” she asked &#8211; or tried to. Her voice rasped and squeaked. Coughing to clear her throat she tried again. 

His eyes fluttered, then opened. 

“Oh Tal!” she breathed, sitting up and reaching for him. Grabbing her before she fell, he looked down at her. His blue eyes were bloodshot, the area around them looking bruised, bags prominent. Despite the exhaustion etching thick lines around his eyes and mouth he managed a grim smile. 

“And the beautiful princess wakens,” he said simply, helping her back into the bed as the room whirled around her. His face stayed still above her, making her feel ill. When her stomach finally settled she realized he was stroking her forehead and hair absently, gazing down at her with no expression. His stomach sagged with gravity and brushed her hand, lying on the coverlet as he adjusted the pillow behind her. Her insides kicked again, a pleasurable feeling washing over her.

“Tal...where am I? Is this your wagon?” 

He nodded, eyes hooded by his brows. 

From this angle it was impossible to read them in the morning light. “Was I sick for long?” 

Another nod. Confused, she looked away. “Are you angry?” 

A shake. Her eyes darted around the cabin, scrambling for something to say, to understand what was wrong. Maybe he was upset she had taken up his bed and time. The feeling of warm contentedness vanished, replaced by a cold, hollow, tight feeling. 

“I’m going to go,” she finally said, voice cracking as her eyes filled with tears.

When he merely stood up and moved away without contesting her choice it was all she could do not to burst into tears and pound his chest until he told her what was wrong. Her clothes were gone, but he handed her some new ones, turning his back and moving into the next room silently. Pulling on the clothes she wiped away the tears, falling onto the bed as she lost her balance. Retching dryly, stomach heaving, she looked at the chair across from her, waiting the spell out. Looking closer she realized it had extra bars and steel supports underneath. Why?

“If you’re going, get out,” Tal rasped. Jerking to face him Ritcha saw his eyes move between her and the chair. Something in his face looked ready to break. His thick arms were crossed over his chest. 

Standing carefully, she moved to stand in front of him. 

“I’m sorry for being such an imposition,” she said as neutrally as she could, staring at his chest. “I didn’t know I was sick. I won’t bother you again.

“There was no imposition. You are no bother.” 

His tone said otherwise. “You weren’t sick. You had an allergic reaction apparently.”

“Oh.” The silence stretched, but he didn’t move from her way. The cabin was very spacious, but he was so large she would have to squeeze by.

“You shouldn’t leave yet. The physician said you need to be careful for the next while until you regain your strength.” His words were an invitation to stay, but his tone was so ambiguous it shouted a contradiction.

“I’ll be fine &#8211; I know where I’m not welcome, even if I don’t know why,” she snapped, heartbroken. He was still the same ass he always was! Just got better at hiding it! 

“Have a great life, Talon.” She pushed past him. Or tried to. As she slipped by the narrow space he turned to follow her progress. His huge belly made him wider front to back than side to side, and it pushed against her, knocking her into the wall. 

Staring down at her he grabbed her face, fingers tangling in her hair. He forced her face up, eyes blazing down at her, brows pulled together. “Ritcha...I know what you are. You are one of those girls who likes bigger men. Prefers them. Makes them that way. I’ve been with someone like you. They made me this way.” 

He stopped himself, breathing raggedly. Pushing away he looked at the bed. A muscle in his jaw worked. “I won’t do it again. I can’t. I gave everything to her. Everything &#8211; and she left me like this.” 

He laughed suddenly. “Did you know this is me after two years of trying to lose weight? And I have. A lot of it. I really like you but I can’t be with someone who loves my fat instead of me.”

Looking at his ravaged, stubborn face Ritcha wanted to grab the stupid man and shake him until his teeth fell out. She was one of those was she? Someone like her had he? 

“You know nothing!” she hissed with such venom he jerked back slightly. 


Taking a breath she continued with condescending sarcasm thick enough to hide most of her pain. “I’m so glad you view me as, and classify me with, girls who apparently fatten men up and leave them. For your information I didn’t even know there were other girls like me.”

Pushing him out of the way she opened up the door and looked at him over her shoulder, using the door jamb to steady herself. “And by the way, I love you, not your fat. What the hell is that about? Who was this girl who objectified you to the point where you think that’s what I like?” 

He backed up a step at her rage, hands unconsciously rising to ward off her attack. “I might not be attracted to thin men but that doesn’t mean I’m attracted to every fat man! Unlike some, I don’t like you for, or in spite of, your body. I love you for you. Or I thought I did. I thought you had changed.” 

Her voice broke, but she pushed on, eyes over bright. “But you’re still a selfish dick, just stringing girls along! You talk about giving yourself and being left? 

"You know my past; you know what it cost me to trust you! You apparently knew my preferences better than I knew them myself - but you still made the choice to start courting me knowing you couldn’t stand 'girls like me'! I hate you, Talon Mayfield. Thank you for helping me when I was sick and for the new clothes, and I hope you rot in hell!” 

Using the outside railing for balance, she slammed the door behind her.

(Continued in post 21 on page two of this thread)


----------



## Cane (Oct 9, 2008)

Poor wounded souls of Talon and Ritcha.


----------



## Ichida (Oct 10, 2008)

*Part 7*

Whoever said drinking helped a man over woman problems deserved to be shot. More than once. Now beyond buzzed, Tal peered at his drinking companions, who were wavering uncooperatively as he struggled to focus. What was that saying? Misery loves company? The farmer had been caught cheating with the milkmaid or some such, and the other had gotten himself caught sleeping with the blacksmiths daughter. Apparently the blacksmith had persuaded him to join the family by bending him over the anvil and holding the branding iron over his face. 

So whatreyougonnado? The married man slurred. 

You need to find her and tell her you were wrong. Swaying forward he peered past Tals left ear owlishly, nodding earnestly.

Not gonna do nothing, the thief grunted, slamming his cup down, missing the table, and cursing as the tankard hit the floor and sloshed the dregs over his right leg and shoe. 

See, she likes me fat  and I dont wanna be fat, see? So it cant work, see?

The farmer grunted, filling his tankard again and patting his not insignificant pot. I dont see jack. The wives  they like to see their men enjoy their food. Turning down food is a great way of getting turned out of bed. So what if you get fat?

Tal couldnt tell if the kid was nodding in agreement or nodding off to sleep. No, see, she likes me fat  likes THE fat. 

Sliding his hands beneath his overhang he bounced his entire belly up and down by moving his fingers. They like to see you eat until you cant move, until you get fat like a.like a pig! Wont give you nuthin until you are, know what I mean? Who wants that?

So? Youre gonna marry her arent ya? The farmer tried to capture the attention of the wench, who pretended not to notice. 

You wouldnt be here, elsewiseYoud be dangling that wench off your knee or in the pleasure houses. 

Turning his bleary gaze back to Tal he scratched his head. Menfolks always get fatter, its a sign of bein happyYoure just gonna be durn lucky enough that shes gonna like it instead of carping on it. 

He poked the boy, who was snoozing on the table. Go find her and tell her youre sorry and shes right  best advice I can give you  say it even if it aint so!

I cant, I tried and she isnt where I thought shed be, Tal said miserably, surprised by how much whine there was in his voice. 

Shes right  she did seem to like me for me. She wont want me now though, I might as well give up.

The boy pushed himself up with the overly careful movements of someone who has had far, far too much. 

Oh shut up, he slurred sourly. 

So she likes your big gut! I bet you like her chest and ass! And I bet you think the bigger the better, same as her! Now I gotta go before she thinks Ive run off, he groaned, waving as he weaved his way out.

Id better go too, elsewise the missus will have my hide, the older man muttered, patting him clumsily on the shoulder as he passed. Alone, Tal found himself outside, the cold wind biting at his cheeks and tugging at his clothes. Wandering up the street the thief shrugged deeper into his greatcoat, feeling less drunk now that he had some fresh air.

He was a fool. Stupid insecurities from the past, old fears ruining things, but this wasnt Trish. This was Ritcha. Warmth flooded him, a feeling of such strong contentment he stopped. Examining his emotions he realized he was twice a fool. His Ritcha. How could he have compared the two? Ritcha looked at him with many expressions  joy, contentment, irritation, anger, exasperationlove. Each expression was open and unguarded. He saw the shield that snapped down with every other person, that fake joviality.

_"You know my past; you know what it cost me to trust you! "_

The words echoed in his mind again. He had known, but he hadnt realized. He had assumed she was over having her heart broken. She had assumed he was ok with his size. Why wasnt he, anyway? 

It wasnt like it changed who he was, or made him any less successful or healthy. He had told her he had been made this way  but he had raised the fork to his lips as often as Trish had. Trish had looked at him eating with the satisfaction, nothing more. Her rewards had been part of her controlling nature. 

Ritcha had looked pleased that he enjoyed the food, content that he was content, and obviously turned on. When she had touched him it had not been with the professional feel of examining a horse, but one of wonder. When he had pinned her to the wall by accident in his wagon her eyes had turned into liquid pools of desire, lips parting. 

Tal honestly thought she hadnt even noticed how her hands had come to rest on the thickest part of his love handles. Or before that, when his stomach had slid on her hand, she had looked aroused and confused, not calculating. 

Good lord, what have I done? he moaned, heartsick. He had felt like a freak for having been turned on by what Trish had encouraged him to do. If he felt that way, what must she feel like for wanting to do that to someone? Instead of talking it over he had gone cold and pushed her away.

Where are you, blast it? Tal whispered. Looking up from his boots he realized he was standing by her stall. He had had all of her wares brought to his wagon when she took sick. He hadnt wanted to tempt the thieves any more than necessary. Things had been so emotional neither had been thinking of the future. Or at all. 

This was the last day of the Fair and she had nothing but the clothes he had given her in the wagon  no money with her, none of her wares to barter or sell. Sitting on the upturned stool he had sat on just a few days prior he stared out at the street. He couldnt bring himself to stay in his warm wagon knowing she was cold and alone. 

Heaving a sigh he felt his belly move on his thighs. Instead of feeling disgust he forced his mind to think. Feeling his stomach through the pockets of his coat he tried to learn why this was attractive. He had liked the eating, never the weight. 

What had that kid said? Like a breast? It kind of was. Heavy, yielding and warm. Sensualcomforting. Grabbing the bottom he hefted it slightly and let it fall, jiggling it slightly from underneath, wobbling it side to side. It wasnt so bad, really. A sign of a happy man, the farmer had said. He imagined Ritcha doing that and he found himself very aroused immediately, almost painfully so.

Shifting he looked up at the street again, the sleepless nights and drinks beginning to hit him hard. A woman was walking towards him, hair pulled back in a ponytail. Maybe he should go back to his wagon  she looked so much like Ritcha he wanted to kiss her. Frowning, he leaned forward. That was Ritcha! She was stomping her feet as she walked, shivering, arms pulled out of her sleeves and into the main part of her jacket for warmth. 

Bounding up with a wordless yell he managed to avoid tripping and killing himself as he hurtled towards her. She looked up and bit off a scream, arms struggling to find the openings.

Enveloping her, Tal swarmed her face with kisses  her eyelids, nose, cheeks  every inch was kissed. She squealed in his arms, face scrunching up, arms trapped by her coat and his arms. 

Good lord you scared me! Ritcha I am so, so, so sorry. Please say you will forgive me? I realized I was wrong and you were right and I thought we couldnt be together, but he was right, if I wasnt planning on being with you I would have moved on, but I cant because I WANT to be with you, I do, and  

He mumbled for a moment against the finger she had managed to free through her shirt collar, then slowly smiled and kissed it gently.

Youre drunk, She informed him as the fumes wafted over her.

Because I thought I lost you. I thought you hated me and I didnt want to feel anymore.

I love you, stupid, Ritcha told him, eyes brimming with unshed tears. I love YOU. Ill turn it off, Im sure I can. It doesnt have to be something bad between us. I can ignore your weight and not encourage you to eat.

I love you too, airhead, He returned gently, using their old hate-names for each other. 

And why would I want you to turn off part of yourself? That makes you less of YOU. Kissing each eyelid in turn he enfolded her in his greatcloak as her arms came free. 

I cant promise that it will be easy for me to learn that you love me and my size, but I want you to be patient and teach me. I dont want you to ignore my weight, I want you to show me its a part of me, not something hanging off me...and I want you to encourage me to eat and enjoy food again.

Ritcha bit her lip lightly. Tal was pleased she didnt ask him if he was sure, or why. Instead she slowly, slowly, slid her hands from his back, along the top of his love handles. He could feel her heart rate skyrocket, and she let out a small moan, fingers spasming lightly into his sides. 

He had expected that he would be able to tolerate the touch. He hadnt expected his body to react just like hers. As her hands slid further towards the front of his belly he stopped sucking in, her fingers sinking deeper before sliding lower. She stroked his tummy lightly a bit more, hitting a few spots that made him gasp and shudder. He almost felt disappointed she hadnt molested him on the street. 

Dont you like it? Tal asked uncertainly. Grabbing his love handles he bounced his belly in her hands lightly. Her eyes rolled back slightly and she sagged in his arms, a full moan escaping her lips. 

Yes, I do, she managed breathlessly. But you better stop unless you are going to do something about it, because this so not fair, I want you so bad,

Growling deeply Tal nipped at her throat lightly, practically carrying her to the inn down the street. 

Why are we going here and not your wagon? Ritcha asked as he suddenly switched his hold on her arm.

Because my assistant is there and what I am going to do to you is not for childrens eyes. 

Her face slowly heated. When she leaned forward for a kiss he tsked, suddenly mischievous. Now sister, how will we get a room in a respectable inn with you acting like that? They shall think we are some brazen couple without the virtues of marriage and not allow us entry.

Giggling, Ritcha straightened. I love how you suddenly switch how you talk when you are teasing!

Do I? Tal grinned, then put on a soliciting face for the innkeeper, telling her his sister had taken ill and needed a room. She truly did look ill, still wan and pale, with flushed cheeks and glittering eyes. No, one would be fine, she needed to have a close eye kept on her. No, they would be fine with no additional help, but a bath in the morning would be wonderful. 

During the conversation he was being an awful tease, stroking the small of her back sensually, hand caressing hers subtly as they moved towards the stairs. Feeling impish herself, Ritcha turned halfway up the stairs and hefted his lower belly. Eyes widening she lifted harder. 

Wow this is heavy, she murmured. He had stopped dead, looking up at her from two stairs lower. He looked a little uncomfortable, but when she squeezed a double handful of fat lightly he grunted. 

Have you ever done it outside the bedroom? No? Well you better get in there right now or I will take you here and now. 

Her eyes widened, then narrowed as she darted up the stairs. He sped her flight with a pinch to her rounded bottom, producing a muted squeal as she darted through the door.


----------



## Undine (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh, Ichida, I love this story so much.... All the little details of the setting and dialogue, the way their personalities are crafted...gah, I want to know more! Please keep going! I would love to read about their pasts and their future. You say you write novels... *hint, hint*


----------



## Lardibutts (Oct 10, 2008)

It would make such a great movie - all the cold dark outside contrasting with the soft intimate glow between them.


----------



## Starling (Oct 10, 2008)

Damn. That's about all I can say...otherwise, I'm pretty much speechless.


----------



## Tad (Oct 10, 2008)

and some characters to make the minimum length even though the smiley really said it all


----------



## Ichida (Oct 10, 2008)

**So pleased and flattered!**

Ive been sick with some insomnia so I've been staying up and writing. Apparently its paying off...

I'm not sure where I want to go with the story...I know I want to continue it but I'm actually very happy with the results and I'm afraid to ruin it now LOL.

You think I should continue?


----------



## Tad (Oct 10, 2008)

My opinion, just 'cause you asked us: I think you should call this part finished, and if you want to continue it start it as a new thread "part 2." I think you are actually at a pretty good ending point, and it keeps the amount to read in any thread reasonable that way. Also if you felt like giving them some alone time while you worked on something else, it doesn't feel like the story is sitting here in limbo.

All just IMO. If you have more to keep adding soon, you might prefer to keep it open, or whatever. 

What I don't think you should do is just forgot about the characters--there are too many open questions still!


----------

